# Carb work



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Well,try as I might , I can't get the Kohler engine to idle . Even after a complete cleaning,and overhaul, it won't go below 2500 rpm,with out dying out.
Since I don't have the $ for a replacement carb, I decided to try something else.
I made this adapter for the Nikki carb,and added a ball and adapter to the throttle lever.
It's raining pretty heavy,right now,so I'll try it out tomorrow.

View attachment 15662


View attachment 15663


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

*Results*

I installed the Nikki carb on the Kohler,today. It ran really well,then started to starve for fuel ! Since the Kohler has a new fuel pump,and it was working well( I checked it), I figured there's a problem with the Nikki.
I found that there is dirt in the carb,so I'm taking it back to the shop and clean it,tomorrow.
Other than that,it ran well,so I think I'm on to something,as far as replacement carbs for the Kohler K series engines. I'll know more on Wednesday.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

*replaced*

I installed the new carb,today,after cleaning the fuel inlet. It now idles smoothly,has no more back- fire,and transitions from idle to full throttle smoothly.
The carb came off a 16hp Briggs vertical that blew a rod. It is a Nikki.
I plan on making an adapter for the stock Kohler air filter,so I can use it on either carb,since I'll be rebuilding the original carb.

View attachment 15678


View attachment 15679


The black inlet will be removed,for the adapter.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

:headclap: way to go. When life hand you a lemon, make lemon-aid and that's what you've done.

As long as both engines are about the same size, swapping carbs shouldn't present any problems.

Working on something sim myself today. Few days back my youngest swapped a small generator for a Yamaha pee wee 50. Carb problems. One issue I tackled this AM was float, plastic, was a sloppy fit on the hinge pin. Went to bike shop to buy a new float. Special order and they wanted over $30. Ain't gonna happen. So next off to the hardware store ( a real one not too far away) Found some precision mini brass tubing. Perfect fit for the hinge pin and was a pretty good fit on the float. No more slop. Still having problems, fuel running out the carb. More work, discovered the fuel shut-off pin not seating and seat cast into the carb.

Found carb rebuild kits @ $30 and that's more than I can buy a new after market carb for. Bike is going to have to sit until a new carb can be had.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Any way you can polish the seat with real fine steel wool ? It worked on my '84 Goldwing's carb.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

jhngardner367 said:


> Any way you can polish the seat with real fine steel wool ? It worked on my '84 Goldwing's carb.


If that is directed to me. Not likely going to help. First off the bike is nearly 30 yrs old. The rubber tip is pretty hard. Son has done some checking on the net and the carbs on these little bike are know to be trouble prone. I'm sure that is part of the reason they are so easy to find for sale on the net. And the fuel valve is deep down in a pocket. With lots of effort one might be able to fix the problem but for me, just not worth all the time. These carbs were a very cheap design. this is a 50cc engine and the card is small.

Post a pic or two when you get your project complete including the air filer adapter.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

*filter*

Well, I got the filter assembly done ! Looks pretty good,and doesn't stick out any farther than stock !

View attachment 15712


View attachment 15713


Mickey, can you post a pic of the carb ? It sounds like the same one on this moped I have here.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

That's pretty slick thinking, MacGyver, or should I say, jhgardner367!


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks BB ! The only difference between me & McGyver, is that I don't blow things up.....well,not USUALLY !


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Well this carb set up has worked great for 3 years,now !
I plan on making a pictoral "how to",to show how to make the adapter,and set up the carb linkage(if the weather ever clears),so others can use it .


----------

